# Cord cutting - 1st step



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 26, 2016)

In Dec '15 I called to cancel my bundle service I had with CenturyLink/DirecTV.  The retention specialist I talked to convinced me to extend my bundle for 1 year (12 months) @ a guaranteed $75-77 per month rate including fees, taxes & discounts.  My first bill in Jan was $75.98, acceptable.  Since then my bill has now increased to $84.98 per month an increase of 12%.  I called CenturyLink talked to support, they turned me over to billing, I got the runaround about promotions expiring, increased charges from DirecTV,,,etc.  They wanted me to call DirecTV (whom won't talk to me since my bundle was through CenturyLink) & I passed that on, the she said that I need to tell DirecTV that I want to talk about my bill & that should get me a billing 'expert'.  LOL, so my next comment was, 'Forget what we have talked about, I will continue to pay the extra bogus charges & definitely cancel my service with CenturyLink in Dec '16, thank you & hung up!'


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2016)

We just had a similar problem with Direct TV. When we first got the service we bundled everything. At that time I was sharing my computer with my son. After awhile he decided it would be good if we upgraded the computer. We couldn't afford to do it so he took over the entire bill and has been paying for it ever since. My hubby called Direct TV and told them my son is now paying for the entire service with upgrades and he asked if we could unbundle the service. We could but it would cost more than we are paying now. As it stands now both of us are paying for the same computer service. From now on I will not bundle anything. You never know what will happen in the future.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2016)

We are going to have to "experience" a change in our TV/phone/internet bundle in the near future.  We've had a "bundle"...including DishNetwork...for several years.  Our local electric Co-op is probably just days away from hooking up fiber optics to our house....the line is laid all the way to the house, now.  When it's all hooked up, we should get the same channels on TV, unlimited phone, and 100MB internet, for about $35 a month less than we currently pay.  It will be interesting to see just how all that goes, and if there are any hassles in cancelling our present services.  So far, those in the area which have transferred to fiber are giving the new services a thumbs up...we'll soon see.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 13, 2016)

I bought a DVR and hooked it up to an antenna since I live near enough to the broadcast towers. I can record various shows for viewing later as well as pause shows while I am watching the. I can skip commercials with the touch of one button for some evening shows. 

I get great free TV, which I supplement with Netflix and Amazon Prime. So for about $200 a year I get more TV than I can possible watch.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 13, 2016)

I bought a DVR and hooked it up to an antenna since I live near enough to the broadcast towers. I can record various shows for viewing later as well as pause shows while I am watching the. I can skip commercials with the touch of one button for some evening shows. 

I get great free TV, which I supplement with Netflix and Amazon Prime. So for about $200 a year I get more TV than I can possibly watch.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 13, 2016)

Brookswood said:


> I bought a DVR and hooked it up to an antenna since I live near enough to the broadcast towers. I can record various shows for viewing later as well as pause shows while I am watching the. I can skip commercials with the touch of one button for some evening shows.
> 
> I get great free TV, which I supplement with Netflix and Amazon Prime. So for about $200 a year I get more TV than I can possibly watch.




Wow, good deal, I wish I could do that.   The problem is that we are on the  side opposite of the mountain, on which the broadcast antennas are located.      

We used to pick up the major network broadcasts that were received by a large VHF antenna and re-broadcast out over UHF, in a city about 20 miles away.  We picked up the signal with a UHF antenna, the quality was poor, but we rented alot of VHS tapes back then.


Recently switched from DirecTV to Dish network, saving about $60 month for basically the same level of service.       When the contract expires, I'd like to cut-the-cord and just have Netflix and whatever comes via the internet.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 15, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Wow, good deal, I wish I could do that.   The problem is that we are on the  side opposite of the mountain, on which the broadcast antennas are located.



I have a friend who lives less than a mile away from me, but he is behind a rather large hill, so no free TV for him.


----------

